# Switchin Shocks



## 450 mud king (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys im new to the forum and Ive got a 03 450 foreman with a 2" lift and 29.5 laws and the front end tilts down. So i was wondering if anybody has ever put the back shocks on the front and front shocks on the back, maybe this will take the tilt out. And aint it better if the back sit lower? Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would just get new springs from HL or something similar.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

U could get u sme 1 1/2 abs pipe couplings and put them in your springs and itll pic it up. Cost ya bout 2 bucks

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

One of our sponsers (MUDTROWERS) sells STI lift springs and they are the exact same as HL Springs with the exception of better pricing. 

I ran them on My rancher for a good while and they were great. 

BTW i have had both types of springs and couldnt tell a differance at all.


----------



## longstroke (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine were sagging some and i was looking at replacing for the same reason. I done some studying and found out that front shocks off a 2011 420 rancher were 1" longer overall and you can get them brand new from honda for $90 shipped for the pair.
They ended up lifting mine alittle over 2".
All you have to do is bend the mounting tabs out alittle where they bolt to the control arm and they bolt right on.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

longstroke said:


> Mine were sagging some and i was looking at replacing for the same reason. I done some studying and found out that front shocks off a 2011 420 rancher were 1" longer overall and you can get them brand new from honda for $90 shipped for the pair.
> They ended up lifting mine alittle over 2".
> All you have to do is bend the mounting tabs out alittle where they bolt to the control arm and they bolt right on.


Did you do this on all 4 corners? What is the differance in the ride and handling?


----------



## longstroke (Jul 10, 2012)

eagleeye76 said:


> Did you do this on all 4 corners? What is the differance in the ride and handling?


I just did the front.
It rides better, But my original shocks/springs were shot.
And also, the rancher shocks are adjustable(i have them on the loosest setting) and my originals weren't. its a 98 450.

My rear shocks were good but the springs seemed kinda saggy so i put a 1" pvc spacer in them to level it.


----------

